# Help me decide what to build



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a chance to purchase 2 hydraulic motors that appear to have been used to power winches on a shrimp boat. They are each about 8" long and 3 to 4" in diameter and have 3/4" shafts. I would need to clean them up a lot to read any label that may be there. They're pretty grimy but appear undamaged at least on the outside
Both have been sitting out in the weather with one or both ports exposed so I don't know their internal condition. I think I can pick both up for 20 bucks, but am fishing for ideas. What would you be thinking of building?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone?:hello:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Buy them and sit on them for awhile. The ideas will come.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I will. Hell for 20 bucks, I can use them as hammers.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

There you go!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Any guess how much torque I would need to spin a 12" auger?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ErnieS said:


> Any guess how much torque I would need to spin a 12" auger?


All depends on the soil......or rocks.... I'd say that the size of the shaft indicates to me that it would probably tax the units pretty good. I'd use them for a hoist in your shop.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Some quick looking around comparing these to motors of similar size and appearance leads me to believe that I can expect 100 to 150 lbs/ft torque. With a suitable gear reduction, I should be able to twist the 3PH off the back of my tractor.
I'm just guessing, but I figure the optimum speed for an auger would be about 50 RPM, so I would guess a 10:1 reduction would give me ca 1,200 foot pounds which should be enough to twist a bit in just about anything short of granite.
If as I assume, these were from a shrimp trawler, they have to be pretty damned beefy to drag in a 40 or 50 foot net when the boat is doing 3 or 4 knots.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Hydraulics is a wonderful thing. I'm sure you will figure out a way to use them.

I noticed 2 hydraulic cylenders in the scrap bin at work. I know what they came off of and that they were pitched due to a lack of 'need' rather than a defect.
I will be pilfering them in the morning. I don't know what for, but I'll add them to the collection.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, what did you decide on??

PS, I did fetch them cylenders out of the scrap bin.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

How about a small saw mill ? then you can use your fallen trees for something other than firewood.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 4 16" gang saw blades and a 36". I went looking for my mandril and it has most likely went for scrap.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*hydro motors*

Hey,Ernie,just remember that pressure= torque,and volume = speed,on hydraulic motors !
I saw some motors like you describe,on a shrimp boat,and they were connected to a gear-reduction unit ,for the net winches.
With the proper controls,for pressure/volume, they should have no problem turning a 12" auger.
It depends a lot on the pump that powers them.
If you can get some mfg.,type,and model #'s,it would tell you a lot !


----------

